# Combine Swap Forums?



## jeff (Jan 6, 2005)

Should we combine the *Parts Swap* and *Blank Swap* forums into one *Swap* forum? The Parts Swap forum gets very little use.


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 6, 2005)

After all, we can swap kits for wood, or the other way around.


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't see why not , a "Swap" forum could cover any type of swap that anyone wanted to make.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 6, 2005)

I think it would make it easy for everyone. Now I've got this old nag I mean ah better not go there.


----------

